# Best Snack Sticks



## djreaction

Hey all,

I'm going to be making a bunch of snack sticks this deer season.  What is the best snack stick out there?  I have made Cabelas snack stick (the "Hot" one). It was very good and would buy it again.  Since this is the only one that I made, I was curious if there is a better one out there, either for price or taste. 

I was on the LEM site and Butcherpacker. LEM is cheaper and butcher packer was a few more dollars than Cabelas. If you have made different brands, your input is appreciated. If you have your own recipe, I'm all ears too.

Thanks for the help all!


----------



## big guy

Here is my fav.

*Pepperetts*


*  *



*  *


8 Lbs. Pork shoulder

7 Lbs. Venison

6 Tbs.   Salt

4 Tbs. Paprika

1 Tbs. Chile powder

1.5 Tbs. Cayenne pepper

1 Tbs. Crushed red Chile flakes

1.5 Tbs.   Black pepper

1 Tbs. White pepper

1 Tbs. Prague powder #1

1 Tbs. Mace

1 TbsSpecial meat binder

1.5 Tbs. Sugar

3 Tbs. Ground Mustard

3 Tbs. Ground Coriander 

6 Tbs. Milk powder

1 1/2 cups Fermento or powdered buttermilk

1 liter cold water


  


Grind meats through a fine plate, re grind to mix. Add spices and water, mix well.. Stuff into 22mm collagen casings. Link into 10 “ lengths. Hang in smoker and dry for about 1 hr. at 130 F, apply a heavy smoke for about 3 hrs @150 F. Increase smoker to 175 F and smoke to 150 internal. Allow to cool. Then hang to dry to desired texture.. 


  



    


  


  



  



  



*  *


----------



## djreaction

Those look great! Keep the recipes coming, we can make this a sticky!

How do these compare to the commerical packages you can purchase?


----------



## Bearcarver

djreaction,

You could try my recipe for beef sticks.

Just click on the step by step in my signature below marked "Unstuffed Beef Sticks".

Then substitute a mixture of 80% Venison & 20% Pork fat, instead of the 80/20 Beef.

You don't have to make them "unstuffed". You can stuff them however you always do.

Everybody who has tried that recipe has loved them.

Bear


----------



## djreaction

I love your instructions Bearcarver, keep up the great work!


----------



## djreaction

Anyone use TQ with their snack stick recipe?


----------



## mballi3011

Now I used the Hi-mountian brand mix and it had some cure in it. I also sent them to Iraq so they had to be cured for the long haul (2 weeks) from the mail service.

http://s598.photobucket.com/albums/tt66/mballi3011/sausage/   they are near the bottom with the boxes


----------



## colorado007

The Hi-Country brand is very good also.  Haven't tried the others mentioned so have nothing to compare too other than the Hi-Country ones got eaten like there was no tomorrow!  Hi-Country is also available at our local Sportsman's Warehouse which was convenient.


----------



## silverado2100

[h1]Excalibur BBQ Snack Stick Seasoning[/h1]


----------



## midwesternrands

I like the answer silverado! (I might be a little biased since we sell the Excalibur BBQ Snack Stick although it is a little expensive because it comes standard in a 13 lb bag for for 100 lbs of meat.)

My favorite and our best selling snack stick is the Excalibur Willie's Snack Sticks!

Click here and you can check out all of our snack stick seasonings.


----------



## bmudd14474

Excalibur from www.midwesternresearch.com or AC Leggs from www.columbiaspice.com


----------



## arnie

I use Hi-Mountain, but I add 1 TBS crushed red pepper flakes per 5 lbs meat


----------



## fourthwind

I had a friend do a batch using 70% Pronghorn, and 30% pork shoulder.  He used a 50 / 50 mix of the Sausagemaker Hot pepper snack stick mix and the BBQ snack stick mix.  They came out incredible!  By far the best I have ever had.  Here is the site link http://www.sausagemaker.com/seasonings-1.aspx


----------



## atcnick

Kabanosy.  Best meat stick in the world!!


----------



## bbull55

Just tried these yesterday, came out just as I remembered by neighbor doing them. Been searching for this "slimmie" recipe for a long time. Thanks for the recipe. Only mods I made were that I used soy protein concentrate in place of the special meat binder and I didn't have ground corriander so I just used cilantro. Best straight out of the smoker while the casing still has that nice "snap" to it!!!


----------



## countryboy-q

Big Guy said:


> Here is my fav.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pepperetts*
> 
> How is the heat in this?
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]8 Lbs. Pork shoulder[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]7 Lbs. Venison[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]6 Tbs.  Salt[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]4 Tbs. Paprika[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]1 Tbs. Chile powder[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]1.5 Tbs. Cayenne pepper[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]1 Tbs. Crushed red Chile flakes[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]1.5 Tbs.  Black pepper[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]1 Tbs. White pepper[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]1 Tbs. Prague powder #1[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]1 Tbs. Mace[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]1 TbsSpecial meat binder[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]1.5 Tbs. Sugar[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]3 Tbs. Ground Mustard[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]3 Tbs. Ground Coriander[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]6 Tbs. Milk powder[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]1 1/2 cups Fermento or powdered buttermilk[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]1 liter cold water[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]Grind meats through a fine plate, re grind to mix. Add spices and water, mix well.. Stuff into 22mm collagen casings. Link into 10 “ lengths. Hang in smoker and dry for about 1 hr. at 130 F, apply a heavy smoke for about 3 hrs @150 F. Increase smoker to 175 F and smoke to 150 internal. Allow to cool. Then hang to dry to desired texture..[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]
> [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *


----------

